# Anyone good at math?



## secuono (Jul 17, 2018)

I bought Prohibit, but I don't need all of it, 1-3 doses at most.

I want to make a mixture of one dose at a time, which is 2ml per 50lb animal.

I was able to figure out how to shrink down Corid powder, still a large mixture, but far better than the whole bag wasted.

The Prohibit says-
Whole bag, 52g, goes into empty syringe(drench gun).
Then add water to the 17.5 fl. oz line afterwards.

Use 2ml of this mixture per 50 lbs.
___________

I guess I first need to figure out how much space the powder uses up of the 17.5 fl oz line, no?
Fills 80ml or 1/3 cup measuring cup. 
Which fills 2 and 1/3 fl oz. Maybe just 2 as it starts dissolving as you fill?
So you have about 15.5 fl oz of water to 52g of powder. 

_IF_ that is right, how do you figure out the rest? 
Do I divide 52 by 15.5? 
So that equals 3.35g per 1 fl oz.
Then use 6.7g per 1fl oz per 50 lb??
Or is that wrong? 

Or maybe my way of attempting to figure it out is wrong....

Help!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 17, 2018)

I don't suppose it says how many doses the entire package is supposed to make. 

I THINK you are too high. 1 ml = .0338 oz so 2 ml would be only .067 oz (.4 tsp)/50 pounds.

Probably not helpful but:
17.5 oz = 517.5 ml so if the powder takes up 80 ml, that means you need 437.5 ml of water. I will ASSUME the powder is dense enough that we can ASSUME there is no appreciable change in its volume when dissolved.

And if you need 2 ml of the mixture/50 pounds, that means the entire mixture would be 258.75 "per 50 pounds" doses. Yeah I can see why you don't want to mix it all! 

Not sure this is legit but:
if 52g makes (rounding) 259 doses, each g makes 5 doses
And if 52g needs 437.5 ml of water, each g needs 8.4 ml (.284 oz or 1.7 tsp) of water.
Thus if you mixed 1 g of the powder with 8.4 ml of water, you should have enough for one 250 pound animal or five 50 pound animals or ...

Good luck! If we are lucky someone who has used this stuff will chime in!


----------



## secuono (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## farmerjan (Jul 17, 2018)

Do it a little easier way and realize that there is room for "interpretation".  52 gr per 17.5 fl oz or about 52 gr per 16 oz which is 1 pint.  Halve that so 26 gr per 8+ oz water (cup).  Halve that so 13 gr per 4 oz or 1/2 cup .  halve that so 6.5 gr per 2 oz. or 1/4 cup.  3.25 per 1 oz or  1/8 cup.  @Bruce calculations are more exact and are right.    The package at 52 grams is a little bit less than 2 ounces...28 oz is 1 ounce so 2 oz would be 56 gr.   They expect you to make a few little over calculations when they put these directions on packages of stuff.  Have talked to a couple of animal health reps over the years and they do expect a little leeway with it as most people do not have scales or exact measuring cups when they are out in the barn mixing stuff.  Especially when they are mixing it in quantity.  There is also "overdose protection" figured in and most drugs have been tested at much higher levels to see where the toxic level will be.  

For Corid, I use the liquid as my vet has told me to "forego all the mixing crap"  unless I am treating a group through their water.... and just give 2 cc of the liquid/ per 50-75 lb calf or 3 cc for a large 100 lb calf,  directly down the throat 3 days in a row.  It will withstand the stomach acids better, and the results will be much quicker and  you don't have to deal with all the mixing or wasted doses or the calf not wanting to take it in the bottle.  I started doing that several years ago and don't lose calves to coccidiosis anymore.  I used to mix it, keep it in the fridge,  all that....  this is just easier and more sensible, and quicker as the diluted formula I think you had to give for at least 5 days.  Again, this is what the vet told me direct.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 17, 2018)

Looking at the package dosage of treating 256 head @Bruce  had it figured almost to the head.  Now we know where to go for MATH FIGURING !!!!!!  WAY TO GO


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 17, 2018)

If you read that is for an AUTOMATIC drench gun.  The instructions above that will actually be much more useful for you since you are not using an automatic delivery system but only a single syringe to administer.  I think you need to read the instructions above the dosage that you were showing.  It will make mixing it alot easier as all you have to do is divide the package up so that the whole package goes in 128 oz or 1 gal..... Automatic dosage guns deliver a more concentrated dose than if you just do a single syringe.  There will be more liquid in the syring when doing a manual dosage.  It helps to get it down the animal easier.  The automatic dosing gun usually has a stainless tube and small "bulb" at the end and it goes in the side of the mouth and partway down the throat.  It's fast and accurate, but a single syringe will need more liquid to get it all down the throat .  I've seen the way they work.  If you have a dosing gun for sheep then you might be okay but I would mix it according to the "package per gallon of water".....
Yes  cut it down to a manageable amount, but mix it in proportion for  the single dose dose amount.  I think if you read down below the "concentrated drench solution"  you will see that they don't get 2 ml per 50 lbs of the CONCENTRATED solution.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 17, 2018)

Whoa, BIG difference between 2 ml and 1/2 oz for the more diluted version.


----------



## secuono (Jul 17, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> Do it a little easier way and realize that there is room for "interpretation".  52 gr per 17.5 fl oz or about 52 gr per 16 oz which is 1 pint.  Halve that so 26 gr per 8+ oz water (cup).  Halve that so 13 gr per 4 oz or 1/2 cup .  halve that so 6.5 gr per 2 oz. or 1/4 cup.  3.25 per 1 oz or  1/8 cup.  @Bruce calculations are more exact and are right.    The package at 52 grams is a little bit less than 2 ounces...28 oz is 1 ounce so 2 oz would be 56 gr.   They expect you to make a few little over calculations when they put these directions on packages of stuff.  Have talked to a couple of animal health reps over the years and they do expect a little leeway with it as most people do not have scales or exact measuring cups when they are out in the barn mixing stuff.  Especially when they are mixing it in quantity.  There is also "overdose protection" figured in and most drugs have been tested at much higher levels to see where the toxic level will be.
> 
> For Corid, I use the liquid as my vet has told me to "forego all the mixing crap"  unless I am treating a group through their water.... and just give 2 cc of the liquid/ per 50-75 lb calf or 3 cc for a large 100 lb calf,  directly down the throat 3 days in a row.  It will withstand the stomach acids better, and the results will be much quicker and  you don't have to deal with all the mixing or wasted doses or the calf not wanting to take it in the bottle.  I started doing that several years ago and don't lose calves to coccidiosis anymore.  I used to mix it, keep it in the fridge,  all that....  this is just easier and more sensible, and quicker as the diluted formula I think you had to give for at least 5 days.  Again, this is what the vet told me direct.



I have not been able to find liquid Corid for a couple years here. =/


----------



## secuono (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Whoa, BIG difference between 2 ml and 1/2 oz for the more diluted version.



Yeah, and I don't understand why.
Is concentrated for serious deworming treatment vs the other that is watered worming prevention??
Idk...


If I'm battling MW, I want to knock it out hard, not play around.


----------



## secuono (Jul 26, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I don't suppose it says how many doses the entire package is supposed to make.
> 
> I THINK you are too high. 1 ml = .0338 oz so 2 ml would be only .067 oz (.4 tsp)/50 pounds.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 26, 2018)

Sometimes if you hit wqorms too hard and they all die off in the gut tract, they can actually poison the animal before they are expelled.  Pain in the tail, but often 2 wormings are better than one super duper one.  Seen it in our sheep and in the cattle.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 8, 2019)

If you had a gram scale you could measure out half a package and mix that it's good for 90 days once it is reconstituted.

I just keep it in a sealed canning jar.


----------



## secuono (Mar 8, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> If you had a gram scale you could measure out half a package and mix that it's good for 90 days once it is reconstituted.
> 
> I just keep it in a sealed canning jar.



I do have one, bought it specifically for this.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 8, 2019)

secuono said:


> I do have one, bought it specifically for this.


which one did you get heard so many mixed reviews and trying to figure out what is a good one to use.


----------



## secuono (Mar 8, 2019)

Bought a tiny weight for calibration, too.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 8, 2019)

secuono said:


> I bought Prohibit, but I don't need all of it, 1-3 doses at most.
> 
> I want to make a mixture of one dose at a time, which is 2ml per 50lb animal.
> 
> ...


The very helpful person I know who's done a lot of the math for this stuff is on the backyard chickens site  @casportpony


----------

